# boat storage around pensacola needed



## deerhunteralabama (Feb 6, 2008)

Where is a good place to store a 19 ft centry center console on its trailer around pensacola for a reasonable rate? I normaly put in around Navy point and would like to be close to a launch.


----------



## half lung (Jun 29, 2009)

There is dry storage on bauer road in perdido right next to big lagoon state park. Also another boat storage place under the barrs bridge on the pensacola side in perdido.


----------

